# KeyEvents für NumPad



## Maxi92 (26. Aug 2010)

hi!

ich benötige für Buttons Shortcuts auf die Ziffern 0 - 9.
für die normalen Zahlen funktioniert es auch schon aber leide nicht beim Ziffernblock.

für die normalen Tasten hab ichs so gemacht:


```
// ShortCut '1' für den Button Feuern1
        btFire1.getInputMap(JComponent.WHEN_IN_FOCUSED_WINDOW).put(KeyStroke.getKeyStroke("1"), "fire1");
        btFire1.getActionMap().put("fire1", new AbstractAction()
        {
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
            {
                onFire1(e);
            }
        });
```

Hab dann im Netz gelesen das mit KeyListener und den Methoden keyTyped() auch die normalen Tasten abgefragt werden können und mit keyPressed() auch die Ziffern des Ziffernblocks. Nur bei mir funktioniert das leider nicht!

Vielleicht kann mir wer helfen und mir sagen was ich falsch mache?
Am besten wäre ein Code der sowohl für die normalen als auch die NumPad Tasten funktioniert?


```
public class ManuellGUI extends javax.swing.JFrame
{

    /** Creates new form ManuellGUI */
    public ManuellGUI()
    {
        initComponents();
        super.setLocation(20, 100);
       
        ShortCuts shcut = new ShortCuts();
    }

        
    private class ShortCuts
        implements KeyListener
    {

        public ShortCuts()
        {
            addKeyListener(this);
        }

        public void keyTyped(KeyEvent event)
        {
            char taste = event.getKeyChar();

            switch(taste)
            {
                case 0:   new AbstractAction()
                            {
                                @Override
                                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
                                {
                                    onFire10(e);
                                }
                            };
                            break;

                case 1:   new AbstractAction()
                            {
                                @Override
                                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
                                {
                                    onFire1(e);
                                }
                            };
                            break;
            }

        }

        public void keyPressed(KeyEvent event)
        {
            int key = event.getKeyCode();

            switch(key)
            {
                case 0:   new AbstractAction()
                            {
                                @Override
                                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
                                {
                                    onFire10(e);
                                }
                            };
                            break;

                case 1:   new AbstractAction()
                            {
                                @Override
                                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
                                {
                                    onFire1(e);
                                }
                            };
                            break;
            }

        }

        public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e)
        {
            System.out.println("taste wurde gedrückt");
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## Jedit (26. Aug 2010)

brauchst vielleicht? gibts von 0-9.


```
KeyEvent.VK_NUMPAD0;
```


----------



## Maxi92 (26. Aug 2010)

ja ich denk ich kanns so auch machen...

aber wenn ich mit mit getKeyCode() oder getChar() schau welche Taste gedrückt worden is dann müssts auch gehn! Weil die normalen Tasten gehn von 48 - 57 und die NumPad von 96 - 105 wenn i dann a switch case mach müsst des gehn aber bei mir kommts denk i net mal soweit das er mit getKeyCode() mir an int wert liefert... vielleicht kann mir wer sagen warum? Hab des Beispiel von da How to Write a Key Listener (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Writing Event Listeners) in meinen Code kopiert aber es tut sich nix????


```
public class ManuellGUI extends javax.swing.JFrame
{
    public ManuellGUI()
    {
        initComponents();
        super.setLocation(20, 100);
        ShortCuts shcut = new ShortCuts();
    }

    private class ShortCuts
            implements KeyListener
    {
        public ShortCuts()
        {
            btFire1.addKeyListener(this);
            btFire2.addKeyListener(this);
        }

        public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e)
        {
            displayInfo(e, "KEY TYPED: ");
        }

        /** Handle the key-pressed event from the text field. */
        public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e)
        {
            displayInfo(e, "KEY PRESSED: ");
        }

        /** Handle the key-released event from the text field. */
        public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e)
        {
            displayInfo(e, "KEY RELEASED: ");
        }

        private void displayInfo(KeyEvent e, String keyStatus)
        {
            int id = e.getID();
            String keyString;
            if (id == KeyEvent.KEY_TYPED)
            {
                char c = e.getKeyChar();
                keyString = "key character = '" + c + "'";
                System.out.println(keyString);
            }
            else
            {
                int keyCode = e.getKeyCode();
                keyString = "key code = " + keyCode + " (" + KeyEvent.getKeyText(keyCode) + ")";
                System.out.println(keyString);
            }
        }
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (27. Aug 2010)

Benutze Keybindings für sowas
Keyboard Bindings in Swing

Beispiel:

```
// page up
list.registerKeyboardAction(new PageUpAction
	        ("SelectPageUp", CHANGE_SELECTION),
		KeyStroke.getKeyStroke(KeyEvent.VK_PAGE_UP, 0),
		JComponent.WHEN_FOCUSED)
```


----------



## Maxi92 (28. Aug 2010)

@SirWayne

Danke es funktioniert jetzt!

Wollte allerdings noch fragen ob es so am besten ist oder ob man beim Code noch was vereinfachen könnte?


```
// ShortCut '1' für den Button Feuern1
        btFire1.getInputMap(JComponent.WHEN_IN_FOCUSED_WINDOW).put(KeyStroke.getKeyStroke("1"), "fire1");
        btFire1.getActionMap().put("fire1", new AbstractAction()
        {
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
            {
                onFire1(e);
                System.out.println("ManGUI: Taste 1 wurde gedrückt");
            }
        });
        btFire1.registerKeyboardAction(new AbstractAction()
        {   public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
            {
                onFire1(e);
                System.out.println("ManGUI: Taste 1 am NumPad wurde gedrückt");
            }
        }, KeyStroke.getKeyStroke(KeyEvent.VK_NUMPAD1,0), JComponent.WHEN_IN_FOCUSED_WINDOW);
```


----------



## Gast2 (28. Aug 2010)

Ja kannst du brauchst doch nur eine also kein anonymes Objekt machen und dann musst du doch nur 2 mal die reigisterKey methode aufrufen und nicht die input map????!!!!


----------



## Maxi92 (28. Aug 2010)

Danke! 

Habs jetzt so gemacht:


```
btFire1.registerKeyboardAction(new AbstractAction()
        {   public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
            {
                onFire1(e);
                System.out.println("ManGUI: Taste 1 am wurde gedrückt");
            }
        }, KeyStroke.getKeyStroke(KeyEvent.VK_1,0), JComponent.WHEN_IN_FOCUSED_WINDOW);

        btFire1.registerKeyboardAction(new AbstractAction()
        {   public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
            {
                onFire1(e);
                System.out.println("ManGUI: Taste 1 am NumPad wurde gedrückt");
            }
        }, KeyStroke.getKeyStroke(KeyEvent.VK_NUMPAD1,0), JComponent.WHEN_IN_FOCUSED_WINDOW);
```

hab ich dadurch sonst noch welche Vorteile (performance, zuverlässigkeit oder so) außer das ich mir des mit inputMap erspare?


----------



## Gast2 (29. Aug 2010)

So jetzt kannst die Action noch auslagern wenn sie eh genau das gleiche macht ...

Ja ist doch viel übersichtlicher und leichter also mit der Action und Inputmap ...


----------



## Maxi92 (29. Aug 2010)

ich hab nochn Problem was mit Keylistener zu tun hat, außer man kann dieses Problem auch mit Key Bindings lösen?

Ich möchte, dass wenn in der Klasse MunitionsdurchmesserDlg1 "strg + alt + u" gedrückt wird zu der bestehenden GUI ein JPanel mit einem PasswordField geadded wird.

Im moment funktionierts mal mit "strg + u", dennoch weiß ich nicht ob meine Lösung mit dem dazufügen des Panels so toll ist? 

wäre toll wenn Du mir sagen könntest wie ich das mit "strg + alt + u" lösen könnte und ob das mit dem Panel besser zu lösen wäre.


```
public class MunitionsdurchmesserDlg1 extends javax.swing.JDialog
{
    private Passwort passwortmodel;

    public MunitionsdurchmesserDlg1(java.awt.Frame parent, boolean modal)
    {
        super(parent, modal);
        initComponents();
        super.setLocationRelativeTo(null);

        paAktionADlg.registerKeyboardAction(new AbstractAction()
        {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
            {
                System.out.println("MunDlg: Überspringen wurde gedrückt");
                passwortmodel = new Passwort();
                paAktionADlg.add(passwortmodel);
                setVisible(true);
            }
        }, KeyStroke.getKeyStroke(KeyEvent.VK_U, KeyEvent.CTRL_DOWN_MASK), JComponent.WHEN_IN_FOCUSED_WINDOW);   
    }

    private class Passwort
            extends javax.swing.JPanel
    {
        public boolean isPasswortOkay;
        public char[] cfpwZeichen = new char[4];
        public char[] cfpasswort = new char[4];

        public Passwort()
        {
            initComponents();

            cfpasswort[0] = 't';
            cfpasswort[1] = 'e';
            cfpasswort[2] = 's';
            cfpasswort[3] = 't';

            pfPasswort.registerKeyboardAction(new AbstractAction()
            {
                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
                {
                    cfpwZeichen = pfPasswort.getPassword();
                    dispose();

                    System.out.println(cfpwZeichen);

                    if(Arrays.equals(cfpwZeichen,cfpasswort))
                    {
                        ManuellGUI manGui = new ManuellGUI();
                        manGui.setVisible(true);
                        isPasswortOkay = true;
                    }
                    else
                    {
                        isPasswortOkay = false;
                    }
                    System.out.println(isPasswortOkay);
                }
            }, KeyStroke.getKeyStroke(KeyEvent.VK_ENTER,0), JComponent.WHEN_FOCUSED);
        }
    }
}
```

*EDIT: * ich hätte auch gerne, dass sobald das PasswordField eingefügt wurde der Focus darauf gerichtet ist, dass man gleich eintippen kann ohne zuerst rein klicken zu müssen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Aug 2010)

Entweder mit + oder mit | verknüpfen weiß es grad nicht auswendig...
KeyEvent.CTRL_DOWN_MASK + KeyEvent.ALT_MASK
KeyEvent.CTRL_DOWN_MASK | KeyEvent.ALT_MASK

mir JComponent#requestFocus kannst du den focus auf ne komponente setzen


----------



## Maxi92 (29. Aug 2010)

danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Hilfe!

falls es noch wer benötigt: KeyEvent.CTRL_DOWN_MASK + KeyEvent.ALT_MASK funktioniert!


----------

